# Newly pregnant, light spotting with bowel movement -- Scared.



## rockys (Apr 1, 2003)

I am very newly pregnant (just missed my period on Friday). The last two days, I have had very light spotting when I have a bowel movement. Light red and just a little bit. If I wipe again, there might be a trace and then nothing.

I went in for an HCG on Wednesday and it was over 100. My progesterone was 30.

Could this be normal? Why just when I have a bowel movement.

My last pregnancy ended in a miscarriage.

Any reassurance would be great.

Raquel


----------



## starlein26 (Apr 28, 2004)

i don't have any advice, i wanted to send a big









i wish you the very best!


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

The cervix gets more vascular when you are pregnant so things like having a BM or having intercourse are more likely to cause spotting. That's probably all this is!


----------



## merrick (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah, if it's only a little spotting it's probably fine.

And I know this is a weird question, but are you sure the blood is from your vagina? Sometimes when you have hemmerrhoids or an anal fissure it can cause you to bleed a little with bowel movements. You might want to consider that possibility if you have been constipated in the last little while.


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

You have more blood circulating to your uterine area right now and your blood vessels down there are more tender/sensitive because of it.

About 1/4 of women have bleeding in early pg that is completely normal.

Based on these two things and the fact that you're only spotting a tiny bit, I don't think you have to worry. If you'd like the extra reassurance, phone your midwife or OB.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

i spotted for a week straight and i was scared to death but everything was/is fine. im due at the end of sept! i feel for you though, it scared me so much i just cried and cried the whole time then it just suddenly stopped. i had a flu at the time and i was afraid that was killing me baby..ends up it was the flu and morning sickness at the same time.ughh. BUTeither way, everythig worked out. im sure you are fine! please keep us updated!


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

happened to me this pregnancy too. Often, as a matter of fact, in relation to bowel movements, all thru first trimester. I was not particularly constipated, which I thought was odd, you'd think that excessive bearing down or something would be the cause of the spotting. I also only spotted after sex in my first trimester.

And mine was fire engine red. Not pink or old blood, very fresh blood.

But it did go away, and it did not turn out to be anything serious. I hope it is the same for you!


----------



## burke-a-bee (Jan 8, 2005)

I had the same thing. At first the spotting was off and on for a week and then only when I had a bowel movement. I spoke to two midwives who reccommended I take vitamin E. That cleared it up. No more bleeding so far.


----------



## wimama2b (Aug 12, 2005)

I just had a scare from spotting last night







. I noticed some brown spotting on my underwear before bed. I also was feeling kind of bloated and crampy, so I was really scared I could be having a miscarraige. I just started my 6th week today and had and ultrasound today. There was a heartbeat on the ultrasound. This far along sometimes there is not a heartbeat. But I am so thankful I got to see that today.









My doctor said that spotting isn't considered normal, but it is quite common in early pregnancy. As long as the baby looked good, she would not put me on any restrictions.

Hang in there. Hugs to you.

Amy


----------

